# Invertebrate pictures...lots of pictures



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 13, 2006)

_Achatina glutinosa_

























_Archachatina puylaerti_































_Achatina reticulata_













_Archachatina marginata ovum_







_Archachatina degneri_







_Achatina achatina_ 







_Archachatina ventricosa_







_Thaumastus baixoguanduensis_







_Tropidacris collaris_







_Aularches miliaris_













_Heteropteryx dilatata_







_Pseudophasma acanthonota_


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Canfire (Sep 13, 2006)

I never knew grasshoppers came in so many different colours


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 13, 2006)

i wish giant snails were US legal...


----------

